# 6 weeks and four days still no symptoms....



## samina

hi ya all I'm still not getting any real symptoms and i starting to get all sacred (AGAIN) i keep on googling phantom pregnancy and empty sack, has anyone been in similar situation as me i don't want to go out to the shops to buy any baby things just in case im heading for a down fall ( I'm very much the pessimistic).:hissy::hissy:
I mean i thought id be feeling sore boobs, sickness or dark nipples etc, 
nothing, Nada ,squat!!
:help::cry:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hey try not to worry yourself! Maybe you are just one of the lucky ones that wont have symptons, or maybe it's saving itself all up for when you turn 8 weeks! That's when my sickness started and the sore boobs etc was moslt after about 10 weeks.... xxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

There is one lady on YouTube who's vlog I watch, she has had no symptoms other than a sore back, and she is 25 weeks now I think. You could just be one of the lucky ones girl!!
:hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

If you're really worried,ring your midwife. I'm sure she'll re-assure you. :hugs:
Every girl worries abit, try not to stress to much. 
I'm sure everything will be fine. Your just worrying to much.

x x x


----------



## Vickie

Not everyone gets every pregnancy symptom and it is still quite early for you. Yes there is something called blighted ovum, where a sac develops but there is no baby, however this is not common at all and women who have *do* still get pregnancy symptoms. Most don't realize that they have it until after they've been scanned. Not telling you this to worry you but to try and set your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: I've got no real symptoms either, and I'm around the same as you at 6+ weeks. Try not to stress too much, I can do enough for both of us ;)

Oh - and stayyyyyyyyy awayyyyy from google!!


----------



## Gwizz

I agree with NeyNey - don't google anything babe :hugs: 

I am also around 6+ weeks and symptoms aren't coming at me with a vengeance of having my head down the loo all the time etc etc ... so please try not to worry. You are also forgetting the biggest symptom of all - No Period :)

Your scan will come round before you know it
x


----------



## niknaknat

HeY chick,
No real symptoms for me either...itchy nipples and a churning stomach is about all I have at the minute, everyone is differant, try not to worry too much xxx:hugs:


----------



## SuzyQ

Gwizz said:


> I agree with NeyNey - don't google anything babe :hugs:
> 
> I am also around 6+ weeks and symptoms aren't coming at me with a vengeance of having my head down the loo all the time etc etc ... so please try not to worry. You are also forgetting the biggest symptom of all - No Period :)
> 
> Your scan will come round before you know it
> x

I agree too-try not to google, you'll only drive yourself mad, I did! I never had any real symptoms at all, no sickness, nothing, only sore boobs. I was convinced at the scan there would be nothing!


----------



## samina

hi,
thanks for all you support, I'm feeling tired today and had a nap which is a first for me haven't done that in years!, I'm also feeling slightly nauseous this morning ,
good luck in all your pregnancies and i hope it will be plain sailing!:hug::hug:


----------



## Incubator

Hello.

When I was pregnant with my first I felt absolutely fine for the first few weeks - no symptoms, no nothing. About week 9 the sickness and tiredness kicked in. I'm sure everything is fine. Everyones bodies react differently. 

Good luck with it all and try not to worry.

x


----------



## samina

today i have totally noticed my scene of smell is changing I'm wanting to spray flash lemon on everything, it smells heavenly!


----------



## NewIbarra

Im in the same boat as you sweety! This is my first baby and Im around 6-7 weeks and the only symptoms I am getting is itchy skin and cramping. Nothing else. It scares me too but we gotta be postive for the baby. Worrying is not gonna help our situation, leave it in your midwives hands or OB. I am sure you are just fine! Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------

